# Finally a Pax angry about rating



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was reading consumer complaints and thought this one was funny.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yea lady, now you know what we go through hundreds of times a month


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

thats hilarious. i love the people who refuse to use/support something after one bad experience. I expect she's already written to her congressman


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

lol....lol...lol...lol


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I found her!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

"you have lost a loyal customer" 
lol


NOOOOO come back!!! I'll give you 5 stars!!!!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Not gonna lie, she probably said the phrase "I'll tip you in the app" and the driver gave her a 1 star. We all know we hate that line and we don't get tipped anyway. In this case, she did actually tip.  Wooooops


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good reading....tons of fake throw up charges they claim "were set up from driver" and one dog that took a pee on a seat.

And probably fifty posts which we all know is customer service based and "it sucks", they give computer generated answers to questions that aren't pertaining to situation and uber sends resolved stamp when it isn't.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

She can cry me a river


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea lady, now you know what we go through hundreds of times a month


The fact that she was down already to 4.86 says enough. That'll teach her for saying those magic words, "I'll tip you in the app."


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Funny thing is, I guess that saying that people post about quitting the driver side goes for the same complaints from other side..."For every passgenger that quits, there's 9 more signing up". Lol


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Another Case of ‘I will tip you in the app’


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Funny thing is, I guess that saying that people post about quitting the driver side goes for the same complaints from other side..."For every passgenger that quits, there's 9 more signing up". Lol


Like saying that a beloved waiter quitting a restaurant is the same as a cranky customer resolving never to come back. There are only two restaurants in town. The customer will be back when the other place is surging. The waiter will work in the other joint for more money and attract more customers.

I rate my passengers either 1, 3 or 5 stars. They all seem to rate me 5 as I have a super high rating as a driver. But I do rate them down for violations of these unspoken policies: not waiting on the curb, expecting pickup or dropoff in illegal spots or dangerous intersections, barking directions especially bad idea directions, headphones or other antisocial behavior, talking loudly on phone or with others, demanding things with my windows or air conditioning system, expecting to hear their lousy post-1990s music while in my car, Pool and Line riders who complain about anything at all, or merely my sense that I have a self-entitled millenial in the car who will never tip. Note to self: am I forgetting anything?

I believe that Isabelle of Rockwell prolly checks off a few of my own peeves. I mean, what normally adjusted person would actually use her time to complain about a bad rating? It says a lot about her as a person, and, we all know that a passenger's personality is easily assessed by an expert driver in just a few short minutes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

First world problems


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Not gonna lie, she probably said the phrase "I'll tip you in the app" and the driver gave her a 1 star. We all know we hate that line and we don't get tipped anyway. In this case, she did actually tip.  Wooooops


Yep....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Good reading....tons of fake throw up charges they claim "were set up from driver" and one dog that took a pee on a seat.
> 
> And probably fifty posts which we all know is customer service based and "it sucks", they give computer generated answers to questions that aren't pertaining to situation and uber sends resolved stamp when it isn't.


I don't know why but your line about the dog peeing is making me literally giggle in the airport queue!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea lady, now you know what we go through hundreds of times a month


And thank God I have no idea what she go's through once a month!


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

"You have lost a loyal customer"
Apparently, she is not very loyal if she threatens to quit after one incident.

And where is she going to go?!? – Lyft ? Same cars and same drivers, honey – get used to it.

Why not just slip the driver a buck, stupid ? - it's a guaranteed five-stars, regardless of any other unpleasantness you bring to the party.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuperStar3000 said:


> "You have lost a loyal customer"
> Apparently, she is not very loyal if she threatens to quit after one incident.
> 
> And where is she going to go?!? - Lyft ? Same cars and same drivers, honey - get used to it.
> ...


Funny thing when I was reading the customer complaints, they basically get the same treatment we get as drivers


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Isabelle guess who doesn’t rate riders...the bus, happy trails!


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Hey Isabelle guess who doesn't rate riders...the bus, happy trails!


The bus doesn't offer free water and OX-Cord.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuperStar3000 said:


> And where is she going to go?!? - Lyft ? Same cars and same drivers, honey


A cab, _*Gr*_yft or the METRObus. Most people are amazed that drivers do both *Screw*ber and *Gr*yft. They are also surprised that Uber offers taxis in some markets (such as mine and yours).



SuperStar3000 said:


> The bus doesn't offer free water and OX-Cord.


Some of the off-price dragon busses here do offer WiFi, though.

She is bent that drivers can rate passengers. We _*ain't*_ happy that drunk customers or customers who are trying to get a free ride can rate us, _*neither*_, but I see neither *Screw*ber's nor *Gr*yft's doing anything about that.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SuperStar3000 said:


> The bus doesn't offer free water and OX-Cord.


Neither do I.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I feel honored. She actually cares what we think of her. Our rating matters to her.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"she gone go cry in the car."


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> "she gone go cry in the car."


hit her with a cleaning fee


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> hit her with a cleaning fee


LOL !
She can cry me a river that's 150 bucks extra


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a friend in an online group that was lamenting her 4.5 rating. I explained to her as a driver I would ignore her ride request as I only pick up 4.7 or higher. 
I told her why she would get a low rating, but she said she never did any of those things. I responded with: Slip the driver a couple bucks cash on your way out. We have to rate you right away and your rating will go up this way, guaranteed! She didn't realize that we don't see the online tips until after we've rated.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nailsanddriving said:


> I have a friend in an online group that was lamenting her 4.5 rating. I explained to her as a driver I would ignore her ride request as I only pick up 4.7 or higher.
> I told her why she would get a low rating, but she said she never did any of those things. I responded with: Slip the driver a couple bucks cash on your way out. We have to rate you right away and your rating will go up this way, guaranteed! She didn't realize that we don't see the online tips until after we've rated.


I actually had a few paranoid Pax that made me end trip and rate before they did....lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Two more classics to add to the post

That second one made me laugh.....no based on the fact we are subcontractors we can cancel your Azz, the ratings are the gravy


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea lady, now you know what we go through hundreds of times a month


Yeah no shit! Cry me a river sweetheart!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I actually had a few paranoid Pax that made me end trip and rate before they did....lol



Get a dash cam
Rate them 1 - 3 stars.
Prepare for the false complaint & inform them of said dashcam.
Base rate doesn't mean I'm going to be ur friend.


----------

